# Sarge Knives / opinions?



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Any experience / opinions? a LGS around here has started carrying these. They're made in China, look nice and priced on average $25-$35. I'm thinking a nice pocket carry for work or around town. I know they're not something Paul Bunyan would carry in the woods... I have some that will suffice for that.

Sarge | Pocket, Tactical and Boy Scout Knives


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

No experience, but with it being at a lgs, at least you can hold one, to me, that is what is the selling point. The way it "feels", the quality of the locking mech., and if theres any "wobble" when opened. Im sure you know what I mean.


----------

